# I am impatient.



## mehpenn (May 22, 2006)

I was looking (planning, hoping, striving) for Zee to come into season no later than the second week of September. Here we are, entering into our second week of September and she's showing no signs of being in heat, at all. 
She was in standing heat the first week of March... I was actually kind of hoping she'd come in in August when my poodle did, but no such luck. 

I know, I know it'll happen on Mother Nature's time frame, not mine... but I'm impatient. I've got a waiting list of people for yet-to-be-coceived puppies that are waiting much more patiently than I am, one of them was actually picking on me yesterday and said because I'm being so impatient she won't come in until December. LOL. That would be my luck.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Mine come into heat about every 7-8 months. If only they would coordinate it so they would be in heat at the same time, we could get it over with in one fell swoop!


----------



## mehpenn (May 22, 2006)

Zee has been good about coming in every 6-7 months.... of course this time she's going to not cooperate. 

I had one that would only come in once a year and it was random. THAT was a pain in the hiney!


----------



## mehpenn (May 22, 2006)

We had *some* interest this morning...... FINALLY! (*I hope*)


----------

